# Need gunsmith NE Georgia



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 28, 2011)

Need work on a Browning Gold and look at a restoration of a model 11 if anyone can recommend a gunsmith.  Have not used anyone in the area and hate to take it to someone without recommendations.  I live in Rabun county so wouldn't mind going to Gainesville or north Gwinett.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mefferd84 (Dec 28, 2011)

Look up hogleg smith in Gainesville. I was very happy with his work and pricing.


----------



## Gun Guru (Dec 29, 2011)

You wanna see Joe West in Dahlonega.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Dec 29, 2011)

Gun Guru said:


> You wanna see Joe West in Dahlonega.




Can you send me a contact number or business name?  Thanks I am in Dahlonega several times a week and that would be convenient to drop by and talk with him.


----------



## Gun Guru (Dec 30, 2011)

You can reach Joe at 404-790-9517. Tell him Ed says Hi.


----------

